#kubuntu-council 2018-06-04
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Who's going to SeaGL? @Valoriez @tsimonq2 @wxz
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I probably will
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In fact... let me ask for funding tomorrow
<valorie> I will
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm wondering if I can come up with a talk or something.
<valorie> that would be cool!
<tsimonq2> I'm so mad with Twitter right now. So, you have to be 13 to have a Twitter account... I just changed my birthday from when I initially created my account to my real one, and they immediately locked me out. They think I'm under 13, so I have no way to log into my Twitter account now until I wait the couple of days for them to process my appeal request with a picture of my photo ID...
<tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2 is now gone
<valorie> buh
<tsimonq2> "In order to create a Twitter account, you must be at least 13 years old. Twitter has determined that you don’t meet these age requirements, so your account has been locked and will be removed from Twitter. Your active ad campaigns have been paused."
<tsimonq2> They don't have a phone number to call, but like I said, I started an appeal process.
<valorie> why did you give a fake birthday?
<tsimonq2> soooo
<tsimonq2> Because I created my account when I was 10. :P
<valorie> !
<valorie> precocious boy
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> If anyone knows anybody at Twitter, halp pls
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2018-June/086117.html
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-05
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/8oig6p/help_us_find_a_host_city_for_akademy_2019_any/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Denver sounds good? @ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep I got the notification of me being mentioned lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The airport is really out there though.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I mean we have our trains that go from it to a college though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, it seemed a nice thought
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It could work though if we use the college on the A line.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, oh :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I am losing intenet on and off today. Hopefully fixed  tomorrow!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So the University is CU.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://www.rtd-denver.com/routemaps/2514/A.pdf
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Could you ask around to see if they'd be open to hosting such a thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I could stop by maybe thursday since I that off and it's on the way to the A line for my flight.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I might need numbers and what we expect like food hosting or things like that.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> A line is like 9 bucks too so not that bad and you don't need a car to get to the event from the airport!
<valorie> I've already advocated for System76 to be chosen for the next KDE laptop vendor
<valorie> so maybe the team there would be interested in being part of the hosting team
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Chosen? Pretty sure the team would need to reach out for that.
<valorie> right now they are working with Slimbook in Spain
<valorie> I don't think the team doing that has the energy to work with a new company yet
<valorie> but I wanted System76 to be on their radar
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't think system76 will either though. Our focus is Pop!_OS with GNOME.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They can pick System76 but we most likely would not do that.
<valorie> well, the partnership is going well with slimbook for now
<valorie> afaik
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie can you get any number of past akademys to give the CU?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> honestly I would just install Kubuntu on the Galago Pro.
<valorie> maybe write to the board or akademy-team ?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Then buy that Slimbook.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> what is the email?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> got it,.
<valorie> kde-ev-board@kde.org, akademy-team@kde.org
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Email sent.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Gave a few reasons to pick Denver.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> akademy group photo link is broken.
<valorie> well, Denver won't be chosen without a team stepping up to make a bid
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll see what I can do with the Ubuntu LoCo here.
<valorie> excellent
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We'll reach out Emma and I will.
<valorie> there may be some sort of LUG there in Denver as well
<valorie> often the uni students are the best ones
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Most likely but I just know of the CO LoCo.
<valorie> sure, and they might have other contacts
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll put some feelers out at the CU once I heard back from the Akadamy Team.
<valorie> you could look at techie Meetup groups and see if there's anything interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We do have a LUG.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/The-Denver-Boulder-Linux-Meetup-Group/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Message sent to their admin. He's been to our Pop release parties and Emma knows him.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> flying to Denver would be much easier and cheaper than Europe (for me) if less exciting
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Denver is exciting :)
<valorie> it's true that I've never eaten moose hotdogs, and I guess you can there!
<valorie> http://www.bikerjimsdogs.com/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh I've been there!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's good!
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-06
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> So they emailed me about akademy and I need to get some information.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I was thinking of CCing the Council, what do you folks think?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I'm +1
<valorie> sure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *yawn* I just want the next 24 hours to go by quickerrrr :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In 24 hours I'll be at the Green Bay airport \o/
<valorie> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm happy about my direct flight to NC lol.
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-07
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Weeeeeeee
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Finals are done
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Time for SELF
<valorie> have fun!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<ricktimmis[m]> Congratulations Simon
<valorie> oooo, ricktimmis[m] is here!
<ricktimmis[m]> Just came off a call with the laptop computer company, they're putting together specs for 2 machines. A 13 inch, and a 17 inch
<valorie> very nice
<ricktimmis[m]> Hello {{{{hug}}}}
<valorie> have they talked at all with KDE people, or just with you?
<valorie> ricktimmis[m]: {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}} back
<ricktimmis[m]> Just me
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I think both the e.V. and the kde promo team will want to know about this
<valorie> the e.V. sooner, and the promo team before it hits, so they can help promote
<valorie> I assume they won't want to take the lead since it will be Kubuntu and not KDE branded
<valorie> but still
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Annnnd my flight is delayed.
<valorie> booo, ahoneybun
<ricktimmis[m]> Well, let me get it fleshed out in principle, before we take it further
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> All my entertainment is in my checked bag too.
<valorie> who will hit SELF first, you or tsimonq2?
<ricktimmis[m]> Once we have specs, prices, shipping understood, then I think we have something to talk about
<valorie> right, I just wanted to put that in the back of your mind
<ricktimmis[m]> Excellent, thanks
<valorie> the e.V. can help with any legal issues around branding, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, At first, Aaron was supposed to be first, but now we may line up
<valorie> let the arm-punching commence!
<ricktimmis[m]> Cool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> At Green Bay Austin Straubel now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I had to get my seat assignment at the gate...
<valorie> not a long flight, is it?
<valorie> 2-3 hours?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, I'm going to Detroit where I have a three hour layover, then to Charlotte
<valorie> ah
<valorie> that's a bit annoying
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right
<valorie> one hour, no problem
<valorie> 3 hours is a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But it is comparable to a direct flight from Denver to Charlotte... Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, it was the best I could do though. Oh well.
<valorie> I'd love to visit the Motor City, but actually visit
<valorie> not kick my heels for 3 hours in the airport, lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<ahoneybun> Andddd delayed again.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hello from Detroit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Getting some Popeye's... Never had it before.
<wxl> whatcha doing there?
<ahoneybun> SELF
<wxl> i'm in sf wasting time next to some gci students (the event is over). my brother and i are going to do dinner
<wxl> oh cool
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I have a three hour layover
<ahoneybun> I'm on a 3 hour delay so far.
<ahoneybun> Well 2 really.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Dinner
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/opaNGW8u/file_7701.jpg
<wxl> gross
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<wxl> the food at gci was.. wow.. and a lot, too
<wxl> i'm still stuffed from lunch and barely ate anything for it because i was still stuffed from breakfast
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-08
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well, I'm in Charlotte now. Waiting for Aaron...
<valorie> is he landing soon, tsimonq2?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He's 1:34 away...
<valorie> oh gosh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I also can't get into our room without him, sooo I'm just going to grab coffee with Noah and wait for him...
<valorie> will be a late night for you two
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Indeed.
<valorie> it's already about midnight there, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Especially with me getting three hours of sleep last night because of finals cramming...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, 11:44
<valorie> coffee seems an ungood idea
<valorie> maybe hot chocolate?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *shrug*
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm tempted to fall asleep on top of my luggage near Aaron's gate and wait for him to find me, but I think that might be unwise too. :P
<valorie> heh
<acheronuk> think my broadband is fixed :)
<acheronuk> ISP had set the modem on a 'slower profile' though while the line was dodge. just spent 10 mins persuading them that they had in fact done that (they denied it) and to reset it.
<acheronuk> told me there had been no change and re-setting would change nothing
<acheronuk> they did it anyway as I insisted
<acheronuk> which immediately got my missing 2Mbps download back, and doubled my upload back to where it had been :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> \o/
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.zdnet.com/article/mark-shuttleworth-dishes-on-where-canonical-and-ubuntu-linux-are-going-next/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "because, while "I think GNOME is a nicely done desktop," many Ubuntu users are now objecting to GNOME. Shuttleworth also had kind words about the KDE Neon, MATE, and LXDE desktops. Still, "I do miss Unity, but I use GNOME." "
<valorie> not plasma, but KDE Neon?
<valorie> ok.....
<valorie> still, that's better than the suits against neon that some feared
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-09
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/yFYv8B3Z/file_7734.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Morning folks!
<valorie> nice, ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have somethings I wish to discuss from the talk.
<valorie> start an email about it?
<valorie> before you forget
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> agreed
<ahoneybun> I have a keep doc for it valorie
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OWqTSbyb/file_7758.jpg Screenshot (Jun 9, 2018 4:58:12 PM)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I would add: people take action items and commit to deadlines
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Right.
